# Forks of the Delaware Show 11/25 Bethlehem, PA



## wedigforyou (Nov 7, 2012)

Save the date if you haven't already for the Forks of the Delaware Bottle Show & Sale. Sun., Nov. 25th regular admission $2.00 at 9:00 or early buyers at 7:30 a.m. for extra fee. Bethlehem Catholic High School 2133 Madison Ave., Bethlehem, PA 18017. Over 100 tables of glass and antiques. Plenty of free parking and refreshments available. Located 2 miles south of the Route 512 (Center St.) Exit off Rt. 22.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 7, 2012)

I'll be there! Me and the Badger are sharing a table. Yeah I am going to sell some bottles,its gonna snow [8D]


----------



## epackage (Nov 7, 2012)

I may make that show again this year, got my Archdeacon Mineral Water at that show....


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I may make that show again this year, got my Archdeacon Mineral Water at that show....


 
 Nice Bottle E


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah!! even if it does have two Ts[][]


----------



## edndlm (Nov 8, 2012)

I'll be there for Early Admission . I've found both local bottles & some scarce Cures too over the past 20 years .


----------



## THE BADGER (Nov 10, 2012)

I 'LL BE THERE FOR SURE,THIS IS THE CLUB IM IN ALTHOUGH HAVENT MADE THE MEETINGS IN AWHILE DUE TO WORKING 2 JOBS. OVER 100 TABLES LOTS OF GREAT BOTTLES.HOPE TO SEE SOME ABN'ERS THERE I'LL BE SET UP WITH SICK RICK.  BADGER


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Nov 18, 2012)

Rick is gonna sell off some of the herd??


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm planning on going. Its quite a ride so I wont be there super early.
 If Rick's a selling I got to be a buying[] That's like catching a solar eclipse.
 Bring me an interesting medicine to buy.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 20, 2012)

> Yeah!! even if it does have two Ts


 
 Finally , a Patterson bottle spelled correctly...


----------



## epackage (Nov 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 HA[8D]


----------



## slag pile digger (Nov 25, 2012)

Getting ready to head out for the show see you all there...


----------



## wedigforyou (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you all for another successful show. Hope you all found what you were looking for. About 400 people in attendance today.


----------



## epackage (Nov 28, 2012)

In Russia Delaware Forks You!!


----------

